# Gas Leak Sniffers?



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

I know three companies locally that use the TIF 8800a for natural gas leak detections. Sells at Grainger for $270ish. Our gas utility techs say theirs are about $1,200!

What product(s) do you all use or recommend?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/TIF-Combustible-Gas-Leak-Detector-Kit-1TC18?Pid=search


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TIF here.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've used the TIF 8800A for 20-years or longer and have no complaints. I currently have a TIF 8850 which adds a mute button. The TIF 8800A is just under $160 at Amazon.com.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I just remembered my first TIF 8800 was purchased in the early 1980s from Goldak. They represented it as their design but when I saw TIF had the same unit they admitted they had just put their label on a TIF unit.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am using the Leakator 10. I like it.

www.bacharach-inc.com


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I always contact the local gas utility company so the record of activity is recorded, and their equipment is the proving ground whether there is a leak or not.

My concern is not so much the detecting part of discovery, it's the guarantee that none exist after the use of a personal detector. Something that I'm sure the good ones need calibration, and a court of law who would make mince meat of its reliability.

It's not paranoia, it's 100% guarantee that someone else other than my company has the final say in a court of law.

The service is free to all property owners and they encourage the visit when in doubt.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I always contact the local gas utility company so the record of activity is recorded, and their equipment is the proving ground whether there is a leak or not.
> 
> My concern is not so much the detecting part of discovery, it's the guarantee that none exist after the use of a personal detector. Something that I'm sure the good ones need calibration, and a court of law who would make mince meat of its reliability.
> 
> ...


Only sort of, kind of. What do you do when you have a 200-unit complex with a bunch of 10-unit buildings. There is one central gas meter and the meter reader smells gas. That's what happen to one of the buildings we serviced and they gave us 24-hours to repair it or shut the gas off. 

It was buried fletchercoat in the yard. I used my Goldak to trace the system out and my Goldak Gas Detector (TIF 8800) to find the leaks. We dug up a half dozen or so leaks and made the repairs with some new pipe and L-Rs. The next morning the Gas Company signed it off.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> ....and a court of law who would make mince meat of its reliability.
> 
> It's not paranoia, it's 100% guarantee that someone else other than my company has the final say in a court of law....


What's with all the concern over liability????


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Only sort of, kind of. What do you do when you have a 200-unit complex with a bunch of 10-unit buildings.
> Mark


 
Cases like that, I'll send it to another large commercial plumbing company. I stick to the work that doesn't go over my terms of payout on liability insurance.



plbgbiz said:


> What's with all the concern over liability????


 

When it comes to death and destruction in accidents leading to explosions, I don't have 100's of thousands to defend myself. Gas utility company does


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

TIF 8800. I bought mine on Ebay used, maybe once, for $100


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Tiff 8800a here.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

The nose knows - Toucan Sam


----------

